# Amazon Fire HD8 and TiVo



## MacBrian (Feb 24, 2002)

The Fire HD8 tablet is going to be $30 off on Black Friday (should be around $60 if I'm reading my sources correctly). Can anyone confirm that the TiVo app works on a Fire HD8? It would be a deal-breaker if the answer is no!


----------



## Audio Geek (Jan 29, 2016)

MacBrian said:


> The Fire HD8 tablet is going to be $30 off on Black Friday (should be around $60 if I'm reading my sources correctly). Can anyone confirm that the TiVo app works on a Fire HD8? It would be a deal-breaker if the answer is no!


Confirmed. I didn't see the Tivo app in the Amazon App Store. You'll have to install the Google Play Store. That's what I've done on my Fire HD 8.

How to Install the Google Play Store on the Amazon Fire Tablet or Fire HD 8


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Its in there, no need o install play store for it. I did it for youtube.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

I just got the Fire HD 8 for $25. Does the TiVo app in the Amazon store allow in home and out of home streaming similar to the Android or iOS app? I'm more concerned about in home streaming. I bought the tablet because it was cheap enough but now I'm figuring out how my kids can get use from it.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

I saw that the Fire Tablet was on sale, very very tempting, especially with 256 micro sd capability. But flac is Not a supported file format and I probably would not want to use a non-native app, other than Mediamonkey, which looks like is limited to the Fire Tablets supported file formats.


----------



## edwinyuen (Dec 30, 2010)

NYHeel said:


> I just got the Fire HD 8 for $25. Does the TiVo app in the Amazon store allow in home and out of home streaming similar to the Android or iOS app? I'm more concerned about in home streaming. I bought the tablet because it was cheap enough but now I'm figuring out how my kids can get use from it.


I don't know about the Amazon based app but loading the Play Store takes literally seconds to do for the HD8 and the regular Tivo Android app works great. I was worried about it not keeping up but I do in home streaming and lots of other video apps without issue.


----------



## elvira (Apr 5, 2005)

Yes, streaming great on my HD8 . But I can't find a way to download to the sd card yet. It only downloads to the internal memory so far.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

elvira said:


> Yes, streaming great on my HD8 . But I can't find a way to download to the sd card yet. It only downloads to the internal memory so far.


I downloaded the Tivo app from the Amazon App Store, but it won't accept my user ID / password. Did you have any problems there?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tvmaster2 said:


> I downloaded the Tivo app from the Amazon App Store, but it won't accept my user ID / password. Did you have any problems there?


Is it the old app with the colorful logo, or the new app with the gray logo? I could only get the gray logo app to work on my Samsung. The other one used to work, but now gives me a network error.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> Is it the old app with the colorful logo, or the new app with the gray logo? I could only get the gray logo app to work on my Samsung. The other one used to work, but now gives me a network error.


it's the new app from what I gather, but it looks more blue than grey. But same thing: "a network error occurred"
any ideas? this is on a Amazon Fire HD 8 running their version of Android, so who knows what the hell that is...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tvmaster2 said:


> it's the new app from what I gather, but it looks more blue than grey. But same thing: "a network error occurred"
> any ideas? this is on a Amazon Fire HD 8 running their version of Android, so who knows what the helol that is...


Sorry, no idea. Sadly, I had just done the Android update also, so I can't really tell which broke it. The "old" logo still shows on a TiVo, but only for a few seconds during a restart.


----------



## cbrrider (Feb 2, 2005)

tvmaster2 said:


> I downloaded the Tivo app from the Amazon App Store, but it won't accept my user ID / password. Did you have any problems there?


Recently, the app was updated to 3.2.5 which is available on Google Play. As of the time of writing this post, the Amazon App Store only has TiVo app 3.2.0, which is giving "A network error occurred. Please try again." error.

You'll have to install Google Play on the Fire tablet or wait until Amazon updates the TiVo App on their App Store.

How to Install the Google Play Store on the Amazon Fire Tablet or Fire HD 8

Google Play TiVo App 3.2.5


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I can verify that 3.2.5 works. I got it from Google Play.


----------

